# Fog burning off of Teasley Lake on a still morning



## GAJoe (Feb 8, 2017)

So calm some days


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice. Any fish


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 8, 2017)

Just like a mirror!  Very nice.


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks!
Got to be in the fishing club to fish in it. I saw one LMB a few years back that easily went 10+. A little one close by was about 4 or 5. I would be on it with my fly rod all the time if I was in the club. There's four boats there and I've only seen 'em fishing a few times.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 8, 2017)

Makes me want to get the boat out .


----------



## rip18 (Feb 9, 2017)

Pretty lake shots!


----------

